# F150 ac



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

What year probably a temp blend door actuator if its a newer truck


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

cjm94 said:


> What year probably a temp blend door actuator if its a newer truck


2008 and sorry forgot to say the b door motor as been replaced.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Is it dual zone they have two. One for each side. Could be a bad actuator right away. If it was plugged in before it was bolted down its junk it ruins the position sensor. I have seen the blend doors break loose. The control head could be bad but not real common.


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

cjm94 said:


> Is it dual zone they have two. One for each side. Could be a bad actuator right away. If it was plugged in before it was bolted down its junk it ruins the position sensor. I have seen the blend doors break loose. The control head could be bad but not real common.


No dual zone

Was not plugged in prior to install


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hard to say without looking at it. Sounds like an actuator issue.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

_sweating as it should be and the clutch is still engaged? Its not like the clutch is cycling out.

_Clutch not cycling means system goes into overload and shuts off. Pressure releases, it cycles back to norm. 
CLUTCH MUST CYCLE. Period.


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

ukrkoz said:


> _sweating as it should be and the clutch is still engaged? Its not like the clutch is cycling out._
> 
> Clutch not cycling means system goes into overload and shuts off. Pressure releases, it cycles back to norm.
> CLUTCH MUST CYCLE. Period.


OK sounds great, what do I look for?


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

What is the rh, ambient air and the discharge air temp? You probably have a variable displacement compressor and they do not cycle off and on.


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

47_47 said:


> What is the rh, ambient air and the discharge air temp? You probably have a variable displacement compressor and they do not cycle off and on.


 
We are in the mid 90's here in Houston, seems to do this more on the very hot days with high humidity.

Left out this morning at 89 degrees out and had about a 44 degree discharge temp. No issues did not start to blow warm.

Its so random but appears to do it more on the very hot days which would be high humidity, high temp.

When it starts acting up, the discharge temp will rise to 50.

2008 F150 Lariat 5.4


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

50° outlet temp may be normal on high humidity and temperature days.

Need to make a note of the conditions when it won't get below 50°.
Ambient air temp
RH
Actual outlet temp.
Are you idling or stuck in traffic when this happens? Low air flow over the condenser will give warmer outlet temps. 
Did you change temperatures? Check blend door or actuator
Pop the hood. Is the low side of the system freezing? Condensation and cold is normal, not freezing.


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

47_47 said:


> 50° outlet temp may be normal on high humidity and temperature days.
> 
> Need to make a note of the conditions when it won't get below 50°.
> Ambient air temp
> ...


50 cant be normal, when its not acting up it gets down to 42, like yesterday and the truck thermometer said 108. Cab was nice and cool.

Just went to UPS and it would not go below 50, wont cool interior at that its only 95 right now.

Happens under both scenarios: Traffic and or on road.

Nope got in started truck and its on, t stat set at 60.

Not frozen.


----------

